# is parking allowed here or not?



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

So, looking at this picture, would parking be allowed on the left side (non-red painted curb)?








This was taken today in the Marin Headlands on Conzelman Road right across from the parking for Battery Spencer (the first parking area as you go uphill). The red paint is new, and I am sure that will help stop people from parking ion the far side (in the bike lane) when the official spots get filled up (all too common on busy tourist days).

But that bike lane continues up the road (see picture below). And I look at the sign and the red paint and to me it would be allowed to park in the bike lane. But what would be the use of a bike lane if they are just going to allow it to be parking spots? Plus the bike lane is not wide enough to park most cars without them sticking out into the vehicle traffic lane.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

The red paint & sign is to flag the bus stop so cops can issue tickets. No one cares about the bike lane....


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Chef Tony said:


> The red paint & sign is to flag the bus stop so cops can issue tickets. No one cares about the bike lane....


^^^ This

A bike line does not imply "No Parking". I've seen plenty of places where parking is allowed in the same area where a designated bike lane is placed unless there are explicit "No Parking" signs.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it designated as a bike lane, or is it just a painted shoulder?

Regardless, ad chudak metnions, there are several places on the Peninsula where parking is permitted in the bike lane.


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

I say yes


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I can see many oil spots from people parking there.

If I was riding that, I'd pissed as they are parking in the bike lane an forcing me into possible traffic. Don't call it a bike lane if you can park in it. That is called a road shoulder.


----------

